# MVC Pattern bei Adobe Flex



## Generic1 (11. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

was würdet Ihr für MVC- Pattern verwenden, wenn Ihr nur die Vorgabe hättet, Adobe Flex für die View zu verwenden, was aber im hintergrund läuft, ist egal. Und eine zweite vorgabe wäre, das es ziemlich leichtgewichtig sein soll -> also kein Spring MVC Framework o.ä.
lg


----------



## Cage Hunter (12. Okt 2010)

Mir ist das eigentlich zu wenig Information um das beurteilen zu können, ich sag mal ganz spontan 2^^


----------



## Generic1 (12. Okt 2010)

Ich wüßte jetzt nicht, was ich noch schreiben könnte,
Ich suche nur ein einfaches MVC- Framework bei welchem ich für die View Flex verwenden kann.
Aber ich glaub mir ist die Problematik klar, es gibt kein Framework in diese Richtung,
es schaut so aus, als wenn man sich das mit Flex selber bauen muss, entweder mit

1. Remote- Objects oder
2. einem HttpService
3. ...

Kann man das so einschätzen bzw. kann dazu noch jemand was sagen z.B. wie es noch gehen könnte?
lg


----------



## Cage Hunter (12. Okt 2010)

Ähm...du hast vorher nicht gesagt, dass du nach einem Framework suchst 

Also im Flexbereich kenne ich zumindest nichts dergleichen, Flex ist eigentlich nur als GUI zu gebrauchen, alles Andere ist eine fiese Schinderei *leider*

Ich habe vor kurzem eine an IMDB angelehnte Flex-Anwendung gebaut mit nem MySQL-Server als Backend, da war für's PHP-Gedöns AMFPHP ganz hilfreich.
Aber wenn du in die Richtung gehen willst, dann solltest du dir mal Zend ansehen, wurde mir (danach) empfohlen...

Zumindest ist PHP leichtgewichtig genug, wenn das nix ist werden auch WebServices unterstützt


----------



## hbgmysite (20. Apr 2015)

Introducing the MVC Pattern | Flex in a Week - Day 2: Event and Data Basics | Adobe TV may help


----------



## hbgmysite (6. Mai 2015)

java-forum.org information


----------

